# webcam troubles



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

I had bought a webcam online that didnt bring a c.d to download the program. When I plug in the webcam into the usb, my p.c says it couldnt read it. Is there anything I should download to help my webcam work


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What is the make and model number of this webcam?

Bill


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

thats the problem..i bought it from ebay and it never brought a c.d or box, just the webcam. it just says "32M WEBCAM USB 6 LED WEB CAM Built-in MIC". I wrote to the person I bought it from asking about the type and model number. there isnt a program that works for all


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is this your webcam? - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/32M-WEBCAM-USB-6-LED-WEB-CAM-Built-in-MIC-LAPTOP-PC-/320531373488










If it is, I've got one that looks identical, but it comes in a box labelled TeckNet C016 PC Web Camera, so it's probably a generic model that has been repackaged differently.

I've got the CD for it with drivers and software, compatible with Windows XP, Vista and 7.

There's only 1 file on the CD - *C7EVTV1P10939-UVCDriver-V1.0-20090925.exe* (file version: 12.0.0.49974, Size: 4.72mb)

If this is your webcam, PM me with your email address and I'll send you the file and a scan of the instructions booklet.


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

yea that is the same one...thanxz...i been trying to ask the person i purchaced it from but they was no help..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check your PMs. I've sent the files.


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

after downloading both the program and instructions.. i opened the installation program two files are there ..a regular folder and another with a white box named c7ev1p... ..when i click the white box it says aveo 2.0 is about to install but then another window pops up saying usb not found please plug video device and run again.. but the camera is already plugged in... any suggestions


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you give me the ID of this camera?
With the camera connected
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

@*koala *
Can you PM me the files so I can check to see if the ID matches.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

the 1st one says " ACPl\PNP0401\4&11876118&0" and another says " ACPl\PNP0501\1 "... i have no idea what that means but i hope you that can help


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
If you disconnect the webcam do these errors in the Device Manager dissappear?
I do not think these errors are related to the webcam.

Do you have any "Unknown Device" listed under USB controllers in the Device Manager when the webcam is connected?


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

when I disconnect the web-cam the errors in the device manager are still there...under the usb manager it doesn't show "unknown device" when my web-cam is connected


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

ACPI\PNP0401 is your printer port (LPT1) and ACPI\PNP0501 is your communications port (COM1). They are not related to the USB webcam, which is why they remain in the device manager when you unplug the webcam.

Did you follow the installation instructions that I sent you in the correct order?

When I plug the camera into one of my USB 2.0 ports, I get a popup in the bottom right of the screen saying a device has been connected, then I get a window in the middle of the screen saying the drivers are being installed (not from the drivers CD which is not even inserted). The camera then works perfectly. The whole process takes less than 10 seconds.

Maybe you've got a faulty camera or your USB ports are only 1.0


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

yea right when i downloaded it..a window pops up saying a window pops up.. it has a folder and a application.. i click the application and a window pops up saying 2.0 camera about to download but then another window pops up and says that usb video device wasn't found to plug it in but it is already plugged in..it doesn't go further than that


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check to see if your motherboard supports USB 2.0 or just the older 1.0, and look in BIOS to see if USB 2.0 support is enabled.

Test the camera on another computer to see if it's faulty.


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

how can i check that.. i have a windows xp


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager and click the [+] next to the 'USB controllers' entry.

If it says 'USB2 Enhanced Host Controller' you've got USB 2.0, so then you just need to look in BIOS to see if '2.0 support' is enabled.


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

yea my computer has the usb 2.0... were do i check the BIOS at


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Look for a message at the top or bottom of the screen when you first turn the computer on (before Windows loads, black screen with white text). It will tell you which key to hit to enter BIOS. It's usually F1, F2 or Del, but might be different depending on your motherboard.

Use the cursor keys to navigate around the BIOS menus. Find the 'USB 2.0 support' option, enable it, hit F10 to save settings and exit back into Windows.


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

when i hit F2 i clicked on "hard disk drive sequence..and a window popped up saying usb device (not installed)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you give us the ID of the "Unknown Device" in the Device Manager?

Bill


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

under the usb controllers there is nothing unknown...there is only a tab that says "other device" and it has two other with a yellow exclamation marks.. " ACPl\PNP0401\4&11876118&0" and another says " ACPl\PNP0501\1 "


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

under the usb controllers there was nothing that had a yellow exclamation mark next to it only the one that said other devices and it had two under it and it was " ACPl\PNP0401\4&11876118&0" and another says " ACPl\PNP0501\1 "


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

ACPI\PNP0401 is your printer port (LPT1) and ACPI\PNP0501 is your communications port (COM1). They are not related to the USB webcam.

Test the camera on another computer to see if it's faulty.


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

those are the only things that come out with the exclamation marks...it works on another computer i put it in..any thoughts =[


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the make and model of your computer?

Have you tried another USB port?


----------



## cheaaitzmos (Jun 21, 2010)

i have a window xp, 2.66 GHz, 786 MB.. i tried every usb port


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the make and model of your computer (Dell Gateway etc.)

Is your XP a legit version and activated with Keycode?

Seeing it works on another computer you may have issues with yours, so the make and model number may help us.


----------



## TheNerdFactory (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you send me the driver for the webcam, because I'm having a similar issue.


----------

